
Show HN: YouTube Alternative Player – V3 – Echoes Player (no Adswith Powers) - orizens
http://echoesplayer.com
======
kstenerud
I don't understand... What does it do that's better or different from youtube?

~~~
orizens
Search while you play, Always have a now playlist, No ads (although this is a
side effect of the implementation) Different results display

Above all, it's an open source project that is also used to experiment and
study

------
zuxfer
i personally prefer [http://www.soundice.com](http://www.soundice.com) . This
is way better than echoesplayer and also considerably better than youtube for
me.

------
karthiksk2012
Nicee

------
atfd
holy crap, well done!

